# synthroid vs levothyroxine



## katbid23

My surgeon started me on 125 levothyroxin before leaving the hospital after my thyroidectomy. After having my labs checked a few weeks later, my endo said I needed to be on synthroid and upped my dose to 150. He actually gave me enough samples of the synthroid, that I didn't need to fill the perscription he gave me until I had my labs drawn again. My lab work came back okay so he told me to go ahead and fill my perscription of 150 synthroid. I filled my perscription and I am half way done with that bottle. I noticed this past week that I have been having frequent headaches and increased sweating and joint pain. I just happened to look at my perscription bottle and noticed that it wasn't synthroid but it was levothyroxine. Now I don't know if that makes a big difference or not, or if I'm just needing a dosage change anyway. Does anyone know if there is a big difference between these two medications?


----------



## Andros

katbid23 said:


> My surgeon started me on 125 levothyroxin before leaving the hospital after my thyroidectomy. After having my labs checked a few weeks later, my endo said I needed to be on synthroid and upped my dose to 150. He actually gave me enough samples of the synthroid, that I didn't need to fill the perscription he gave me until I had my labs drawn again. My lab work came back okay so he told me to go ahead and fill my perscription of 150 synthroid. I filled my perscription and I am half way done with that bottle. I noticed this past week that I have been having frequent headaches and increased sweating and joint pain. I just happened to look at my perscription bottle and noticed that it wasn't synthroid but it was levothyroxine. Now I don't know if that makes a big difference or not, or if I'm just needing a dosage change anyway. Does anyone know if there is a big difference between these two medications?


It would make a big difference to me. I prefer the Brand name and so do many others here. If the Rx was written for Synthroid, I would go back to the pharmacist and take him or her to task (nicely of course; don't want you arrested) for giving you a generic.


----------



## Lovlkn

The key is thyroid hormone testing 6 weeks after a manufacturer change.

It doesn't make any difference whether you are on a more expensive brand name such as Sythroid or a generic - key point is you must remain on the same manufacturer of generic as not to require testing. Different manufacturers use different fillers which cause the difference in absorption.

I take generic called Unithroid and have taken it for 6 years without any issues.


----------



## katbid23

Thank you! I don't get labs drawn again until June. I guess I will find out then if it made a difference or not. I know I feel different. Who ever said "thyroid cancer is the good cancer", is an idiot!!!!


----------



## Andros

katbid23 said:


> Thank you! I don't get labs drawn again until June. I guess I will find out then if it made a difference or not. I know I feel different. Who ever said "thyroid cancer is the good cancer", is an idiot!!!!


No cancer is a good cancer.


----------

